# Neon Tetra darting at each other?



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Hello,

1. Check that your tank is enough spacious, neon tetras should ideally have a 80cm long tank, they need swimming space, despite being small, they grow 5cm tall. Something which is often overlook, because they look small.

2. Adding more will probably help they need to be in good numbers, aggressiveness will dilute in a schoal of 10 or more, if they have enough space.

Michel.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

sexing has to do with the anal fin females will come down and angle back males will have a hook shape to the anal fin. females will also be fatter

female









male


----------

